# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas > Comunidad de Madrid >  El estanque del parque del Retiro

## sergi1907

Hola amigos :Smile: 

Durante mi estancia en Madrid aproveché para dar un paseo por estos jardines y lógicamente descansar un rato junto a su famoso estanque, lo que aproveché para hacer algunas fotos, ya que pese a vivir más de veinte años allí nunca se me había ocurrido hacerlo.
Aquí os dejo el enlace de la Wikipedia que habla de estos jardines http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jardine...tiro_de_Madrid





Aprovechando el buen tiempo había mucha gente dando paseos en barca.






El monumento a Alfonso XII




Todo el estanque está lleno de peces y patos que se agolpan para conseguir algo de comida


Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Preciosas fotos del estanque del Retiro... Yo voy a poner las fotos de Marzo cuando estuve en el Curso...

Igual es el mismo pato y todo... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 













Yo Sergi después de muchas visitas a Madrid, es también la primera vez que me decido a ir... un gran sitio, si señor!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## FEDE

Magníficas fotos amigos, un sitio tranquilo para pasar la tarde remando un poco, o pasear y tomar unas fotos  :Big Grin:  muchas gracias a los dos  :Wink: 

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Un gran lugar que tienen los madrileños para desconectar y pasarlo en grande... Un saludo y ese edificio acristalado es el palacio de cristal... me gustó mucho!!

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí os dejo unas fotos de este fin de semana.









Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## ATB

muy bonito,si señor

----------

